# Which Knife Looks Best?



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Got a little bit of time idle time and decided to finished off a couple of fillet shanks I ground down a while back. Carbon steel 8 inch long. Cocobola or Bocate are the flavors here, which looks best?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

The bottom looks great! u selling em?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Both are very nice. The Bocate is the one I am partial to. I love the grain pattern in it. Again they are both beautiful knives.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

They both look great. very good job on both of them. I like the bottom one the best. I'll PM you my mailing address. :biggrin:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> The bottom looks great! u selling em?


 Yes, PM if interested


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I like them both..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The Bocate


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm a sucker for Coco...but both are first rate in my book....Great work...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm with Jim, I like Coco myself. Only problem, it turns darker with the grain eventually dissappearing. Still, beautiful wood.


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Great craftmanship on both. And they look great.

I am partial to the bocate because you can see more grain detail. But I like the color in the cocobola.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

They both look great, but my favorite would be the coco.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> They both look great, but my favorite would be the coco.


X2


----------

